
Deepening Our Partnership with Microsoft to Grow Redis Enterprise in the Cloud - shlomi90
https://redislabs.com/blog/microsoft-partnership-redis-enterprise-cloud/
======
tutamon
Seems logical for redislabs after their latest license move.

